# FQA about displaying 3D MPO photo files (Sony Sweep 3D Panorama ) on 3D TV



## MikeySoft

Sorry if this have been asked before. A search did not help much.


I have a Sony digital camera which takes Sweep 3D Panorama photos. Each 3D Panorama photo has two files, a JPG file and a MPO file.


I also have a Samsung PN58C8000 3D TV and a Sony BDP-S470 3D Blu-ray player.


The only way I know of to display the 3D photos on my 3D Samsung TV is to connect the camera to the TV using an HDMI cable. I would like to offload the 3D photos form the memory card and display them using DLNA or the USB connector on my TV or Blu-ray player. This does not work.


I wroth both Sony and Samsung technical support but have not received a reply yet. Maybe they will do a firmware update it they believe there is a demand for this. People emailing technical support may convince them there is a demand.


Anyway, Is there a FAQ section about this or does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## walford

Will your TV support a USB disk drive connected to it's USB connection?


----------



## MikeySoft

I can plug in USB memory into the TV. The TV will play videos and photos from the USB memory but will not play the 3D photos in 3D. The same thing with the Sony 3D blu-ray player. The blu-ray player evens play AVCHD with menus I added on the USB but will not play the 3D photos.


----------



## MikeySoft

1. I emailed Samsung technical support asking if they can play 3D photos from jpg/mpo in 3d. They replied yes, just put the TV in 3D mode. This did not work so I replied for detailed procedures on doing this. They then reply they have no info on displaying jpg/mpo files in 3D. The said to call technical support.










2. I emailed Sony technical support for my camera asking is it possible to display the 3D Sweep Panorama photos once I unload the jpg/mpo 3d photos off the camera. I asked if I could use a USB memory plugged into a Sony Blu-Ray 3D player. They never replied so I just asked again.


----------



## MikeySoft

I finally got a reply form Sony Nex-5 camera technical support, see below. The only way to see 3D Sweep Panorama photos in 3D is while they are in the camera and the camera is connected to the TV. Sony has no products which will display them in 3D once they are unloaded from the camera.


I have heard newer LG 3D TVs can display them in 3D. Please let me know if you have tried this.


Sony's reply:

"To answer your question sir, at this time or near future, the support of using usb or memory stick connected to tv or bluray will not work. Camera have to be connected directly to the 3d tv using hdmi cable. That is the only way. I do apologizes for any inconvenient that you may have"


----------



## NorthTV

Since the 3d files on the Fuji W1 (and I assume new W3) 3d cameras are also in MPO, is this going to be the same problem? The newest W3 comes with an HDMI cable to attach the camera directly to the TV. Since the photos and video are saved to a SD memory card I assume the safe way to maintain 3D viewing is to just keep the data on the memory cards. Curious if anyone has been able to download the cards to discs or USB drive and been able to play them without the problems you experienced with your Sony-Samsung set-up.


----------



## Nanite

Panasonic 3D plasmas can play .MPO files from usb stick but not 3D movies like Samsung can










If you can connect PC/HTPC to your Samsung. Stereoscopic Player can display .MPO files
http://www.3dtv.at/


----------



## bigjohn7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthTV* /forum/post/19109715
> 
> 
> Since the 3d files on the Fuji W1 (and I assume new W3) 3d cameras are also in MPO, is this going to be the same problem? The newest W3 comes with an HDMI cable to attach the camera directly to the TV. Since the photos and video are saved to a SD memory card I assume the safe way to maintain 3D viewing is to just keep the data on the memory cards. Curious if anyone has been able to download the cards to discs or USB drive and been able to play them without the problems you experienced with your Sony-Samsung set-up.



I just got my W3 & it works fine with my Panasonic VT25, I just copy the MPO files to an SD card (or take the card out of the camera) & insert the card in the SD slot on the TV.


----------



## MikeySoft

So it looks like Panasonic and LG TVs supports displaying Sony Sweep Panasonic 3D photos and other MPO 3d photos but Sony does not.


----------



## Nanite

The 3D Blu-ray update for the PlayStation3 is expected to include:

# 3D Blu-ray update

# Ability to playback YouTube 3D videos
*# Option to display 3D images*

# Option to show 3D video recorded with 3D cameras


Coming October


----------



## peter0328

If you have a DSC-TX9 you should post some MPO files of 3D panoramas so I can compare the quality vs W3.


----------



## MikeySoft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nanite* /forum/post/19146297
> 
> 
> The 3D Blu-ray update for the PlayStation3 is expected to include:
> 
> # 3D Blu-ray update
> 
> # Ability to playback YouTube 3D videos
> *# Option to display 3D images*
> 
> # Option to show 3D video recorded with 3D cameras
> 
> 
> Coming October



Do you have a link for thin information?


----------



## Nanite

There you go:
Sony delays 3D Blu-ray update for PS3


----------



## MikeySoft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nanite* /forum/post/19148314
> 
> 
> There you go:
> Sony delays 3D Blu-ray update for PS3



Thanks, lets hope 3D images are .MPO files and they will also update their 3D blu-ray players with this capability.


----------



## nonseven

OK, now that the Sony PS3 udpate is out, will it display 3D pics and video from the Fuji W3 3D camera? Anyone tried this?


It does show pics in 3D from the Sony WX5 camera - I've tried it, but this camera does not take 3D video.


----------



## bigjohn7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nonseven* /forum/post/19319881
> 
> 
> OK, now that the Sony PS3 udpate is out, will it display 3D pics and video from the Fuji W3 3D camera? Anyone tried this?
> 
> 
> It does show pics in 3D from the Sony WX5 camera - I've tried it, but this camera does not take 3D video.



The PS3 works great with stills from the W3 camera, with the new 3D viewing software from the PS3 store, but it doesn't work with the videos. The only way I have been able to play W3 3D videos on my Panasonic VT25 is by connecting the camera directly to the TV with an HDMI cable.


----------



## cantenna

HeLLO!!!!!!


New to the forum and luvin my new 3D Camera!!!


You need Steroscopc Player by Peter Wimmer.

Buy the program. you can also download free trail.


It will let you play your 3d Home videos and view your .mpo photos on your 3dtv


all the best!


----------



## rjbrooks

I have had success using Linux utilities to convert MPO files from my Sony NEX-5 to HD MPEG4 pan sequences that I play using my WDTV box. Namely, exiftool, ImageMagick, and mencoder. If there is interest, I can provide my little perl script, etc.


----------



## orangermac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjbrooks* /forum/post/20120762
> 
> 
> I have had success using Linux utilities to convert MPO files from my Sony NEX-5 to HD MPEG4 pan sequences that I play using my WDTV box. Namely, exiftool, ImageMagick, and mencoder. If there is interest, I can provide my little perl script, etc.



Yes, please!


----------



## rjbrooks

Here's my "pan.pl" perl script. It takes two parameters, the name of the MPO file to convert (without the ".MPO"), and an optional ending rightmost column (x-coordinate). The latter is to account for the black area on the right that results from incomplete pans. For the NEX at least, 3D pans are 4912 pixels wide, and the width of an HD screen image is 1920, so the number should be between those two values.


These packages are required: ImageMagick, mencoder, and exiftool.


This is an embarrassingly brute-force, computationally intensive process. About 3000 jpeg images are generated for a full-size pan, then they get encoded into an mpeg-4 avi file. It takes an hour to several hours depending on computer speed.


You may want to do the "exiftool" stuff outside the script, so as to get left and right jpegs to post-process for better quality. If you do that, name the post-processed files l.jpg and r.jpg, invoking "pan.pl [optional rightmost-x]. Then the MPO extraction will be skipped and your processed files will be used instead.


When done, there will be a frames directory containing a ton of jpegs, and an avi file. You probably will want to immediately delete the jpegs, unless you want to play around with different video encodings, or something.


#!/usr/bin/perl


$pic=$ARGV[0];

$rside=$ARGV[1];

if (!$rside) {

$rside=4912;

}

unless (-e "${pic}r.jpg") {

system("exiftool ${pic}.MPO -mpimage3 -b >${pic}l.jpg");

system("exiftool -trailer:all= ${pic}.MPO -o ${pic}r.jpg");

}


system("mkdir ${pic}frames");

for ($i=0; $i 
system("convert -crop 1920x1080+$i+0 ${pic}l.jpg ${pic}frames/ltmp.jpg\

");

system("convert -crop 1920x1080+$i+0 ${pic}r.jpg ${pic}frames/rtmp.jpg\

");

$j=$i+10000;

system("montage -geometry 1920x1080 ${pic}frames/ltmp.jpg ${pic}frames/rtmp.jpg ${pic}frames/btmp.jpg");

system("convert -resize 1920x1080\\! ${pic}frames/btmp.jpg ${pic}frames/f$j.jpg");

}

system("rm ${pic}frames/ltmp.jpg");

system("rm ${pic}frames/rtmp.jpg");

system("rm ${pic}frames/btmp.jpg");

system(qq(mencoder mf://${pic}frames/*.jpg -ofps 30 -ni -ovc lavc -lavcopts "vcodec=mpeg4:mbd=2:v4mv:trell:vbitrate=5000" -o ${pic}frames/${pic}.avi));


----------

